# Thermostats and rack systems



## UlarSawa (Mar 3, 2011)

Any good suggestions to how and where to place the thermostat probe in a rack system?

Pics of your setup would be good....

Thank you

regards,

C.J.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 3, 2011)

Place it directly ontop of the heat cord/mat in the middle (halfway down) the rack. Might even be worth to tape it down so when you slide your tubs in and out they dont knock it off the back -


----------



## Choco (Mar 3, 2011)

I put mine over the heat cord in a spare tub in the rack. I find the temp of the floor of my tubs is slightly cooler than the temp directly on the tape covering the heat cord.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never put mine on the heat cord , I always put mine on the middle shelf or a few above the middle , on one end of the shelf and about 20-30mm from the heat cord , I find it is much more stable with the temps this way


----------



## hugsta (Mar 3, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> I have never put mine on the heat cord , I always put mine on the middle shelf or a few above the middle , on one end of the shelf and about 20-30mm from the heat cord , I find it is much more stable with the temps this way




Yeh, I do mine roughly the same way.


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 3, 2011)

How do you run the cords into the tub and still allow for the removal of the tub from the rack for cleaning?
I toyed with the idea of a 'control' spare tub on the rack but for large racks with only 4 - 8 tubs, you would want to fully utilise all the tubs.

regards,
C.J.


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

You would be best to rout a groove in the shelf and put the cord in there. Then the tubs just sit on top of it and you can pull them in and out easily


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 3, 2011)

l don't run a thermostat at all as l have two separate heat cords in each rack, one on in summer with a timer so as its off between midday and four o'clock and two heat cords in winter with one off by a timer during the same [warm] hours of the day the other on twenty four hours a day, works great in all my racks ....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> You would be best to rout a groove in the shelf and put the cord in there. Then the tubs just sit on top of it and you can pull them in and out easily


 
Sorry my post may have been misunderstood. I meant the cord of the probe from the thermostat and not the heat cords.

C.J.



solar 17 said:


> l don't run a thermostat at all as l have two separate heat cords in each rack, one on in summer with a timer so as its off between midday and four o'clock and two heat cords in winter with one off by a timer during the same [warm] hours of the day the other on twenty four hours a day, works great in all my racks ....solar 17 [Baden]


 
Would this setup be suitable for the temp fluctuations here in Melbourne? I'm worried that it may cause the tubs to end up being too cold or too hot especially if you're away for a couple of days. 

C.J.


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 3, 2011)

i sit mine in the middle enclosure slightly (2cm ish)away from the cords and i find this works great


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 3, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> i sit mine in the middle enclosure slightly (2cm ish)away from the cords and i find this works great


 
The assume the thermostat probe is in the tub?... How do you run the cords of the thermostat probe into the tub?

C.J


----------



## hugsta (Mar 3, 2011)

What type of rack is it? melamine or a vision rack etc. Pics would be handy.


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 3, 2011)

Most probably melamine. Not built yet so there aren't any pics. 
Anyone got pics of their racks showing how the cable of the thermostat probe is ran into the tub? 

regards,

C.J.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 3, 2011)

i just put my probe through one of the air holes drilled into the spare tub and have it taped to the hot end.
As long as my snakes are healthy and eating etc then i figure the temps are fine.
although i will eventually have to re think my probe location if i ever want to use the spare tub.


----------



## swampie (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never used a thermostat or dimmer or timer, just one run of heat cord run 24/7 and have never had a problem.


----------



## jham66 (Mar 3, 2011)

I put my thermostat probe in the cool end of a tub at snake level and run it to 26 degrees. My high/low thermometer is saying that at the moment my tubs are getting to 30 degrees in the heat of the day, can't run a heat cord all day I would have baked snakes.........


----------



## hugsta (Mar 3, 2011)

UlarSawa said:


> Most probably melamine. Not built yet so there aren't any pics.
> Anyone got pics of their racks showing how the cable of the thermostat probe is ran into the tub?
> 
> regards,
> ...


 
On my larger melamine racks I run the probe into the back of the tub, near the top and then use a hot glue gun to stick the probe in place hanging down just off the floor of the tub. I run the probe in from the front and long the side of the tub so I can still fully remove the tub for cleaning.


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 4, 2011)

hugsta said:


> On my larger melamine racks I run the probe into the back of the tub, near the top and then use a hot glue gun to stick the probe in place hanging down just off the floor of the tub. I run the probe in from the front and long the side of the tub so I can still fully remove the tub for cleaning.


 
Thanks hugsta. I'll keep this in mind.

C.J.


----------

